
Creative people have better-connected brains, research finds - manojr
http://exactlyscience.com/archives/10593.html
======
DrScump
Blogspam of

[https://today.duke.edu/2017/02/creative-people-have-
better-c...](https://today.duke.edu/2017/02/creative-people-have-better-
connected-brains)

with author credit (Robin A. Smith) stripped out and images copied.

